

Django-CMS Levels Up to 2.1.0 - kenneth_reitz
http://thechangelog.com/post/2960157034/django-cms-levels-up

======
endtime
Cool. Is there a changelog anywhere? I couldn't find one. We've been running
2.1.0 beta3 and it'd be nice to know what to look for when I upgrade.

~~~
ojii
@endtime: There's no full changelog unfortunately, we have to change this in
the future. For a list of changes from 2.0 to 2.1, read
<http://bit.ly/e2lyep>. From beta3 it's just a very long list of (in some case
serious) bug fixes.

